# Would it be crazy to diagnose a two year old with ADHD?



## RubyRainbows

Hi girls! I have been becoming increasingly worried about my son's behavior. He is only two years old. I work with children & i teach child development to teen moms, so i am very familiar with typical two year old bahavior. But, as a first time mom of a toddler it's very different than all the things i have "learned" in college or in text books. 

Ever since my son started walking at 12 months, he has been unmanageable! He is always in motion! He has difficulty sitting still, and following socially acceptable rules. He has never been a "lap kid." Even at 13months old he was climbing all over chairs & tables in doctor's office waiting rooms. I have tried so many times to take him to community events, library events, music classes, kid's gym classes, etc....... but it is always a disaster! He does not follow any rules, runs down hallways, runs out of the room, knocks things over, dumps anything he can get his hands on, etc.... rather than focus on the activity at hand. When he is verbally disciplined he either laughs or completely ignores me and continues the negative behaviors. If i physically try to stop him from doing something, he throws himself on the floor and tantrums. 

He is now almost 28 months old, and can not be trusted around other kids. I need to be right on him at all times or he is pushing, shoving, grabbing toys, or tackling other kids to the ground. He has never been a biter or anything like that... but he is very impulsive and just grabs whatever toy he wants or gets into a brawl if he wants what another kid has.

I know some of his behaviors are "typical two year old" behaviors.... but every time we are around other kids it is painfully obvious that his behaviors are to the extreme, compared to the other kid's his age. His daycare teachers often times tell me he has "grabby hands" or was acting aggressively. 

I have tried 1-2-3 magic, i use time-outs, i use rewards & revoke privliges, i talk to him ahead of time about how i expect him to act on outtings, i praise him for positive behaviors, etc. It just seems he can't control himself sometimes... like he has too much evergy, or has impulsive urges!

Is it silly to have a two-year-old evaluated for ADHD? Would people think i'm crazy?? :wacko:

Any thoughts would be appreciated!


----------



## Tegans Mama

I don't have much to say, since I have no experience with children with ADHD but I hope he doesn't have it.


----------



## babyblue14

he's still very young, i'd see how he goes. far too many children are labelled these days. 
i speak from experience xx


----------



## RubyRainbows

Hr.lr - Is your little Tegan a boy or a girl? I absolutely love that name!

Babyblue - I love your tattoo, very cool!

Thanks for your replies!


----------



## asacia

I wouldn't worry to be honest. It all sounds very similar to me as a child, especially the climbing, I definitely don't have ADHD. While he might be on the more hyperactive side of normal, I don't think that, given his age, there is a problem.


----------



## kk1981

Sounds simular to my son, the closer he got to 3 the more he listened, from about 2yr 6 month he would actually stay on the naughty chair. He has a speech delay so his understanding was also delayed so the more he learns to communicate the more i am able to control him.
He has always played nice and its only recently he he has decided to snatch and push. 
I also found a structered day works, and made sure rountines were kept in check, and things like sitting at the table when eating, then plate goes away when leaves table after asking if he had finished. Sometimes consistancy is the key but you have to keep at it. 
Try one set of rules punishments ie naughty chair with 2 warnings and your out. 
Waiting is still a NO NO! doctors surgeries etc no go areas lol, will let you know how the dentist goes as thats next on the TO do list!

You could also contact you HV or GP.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Thanks KK - i keep hoping it will get easier as he gets older and as he cognitively can understand more! My son has a language delay as well and is receiving speech therapy. We just attempted holiday pictures over the weekend... what a disaster! And we also have our 1st dentist appointment scheduled... this wednesday... i can only imagine how this is gonna go! 

Thanks for the advice on structure... my son really needs structure and routine or he gets all out of whack! I am good with routines as far as bedtime, naptime, night-time routine, etc... but i am not very structured as far as sitting at the table to eat, having him clean up his toys, etc. That's def something i need to work on!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hi, he sounds just like my boy did at 2. My DS started seeing a child pyscologist(sp) at the age of 2 1/2 for various reasons. It was mentioned at the time about ADHD but told me in no uncertain terms would they diagnose him with anything so young. 
It took them until he turned 6 to properly diagnose him, apparently they will not diagnose ADHD before this age.
He only went onto medication to go to high school as we worried about hos he would cope with the change in routine, new faces, peer pressure..everything you would normally have fears about satrting high schiool, but on a higher level for a child with ADHD.

My advice would be to discuss your concerns with HV and even your doctor and if you feel strongly about it maybe push to be referred to a child pysc. 

Good Luck, I know how you feel!:hugs:


----------



## Tegans Mama

MommyTammyPA said:


> Hr.lr - Is your little Tegan a boy or a girl? I absolutely love that name!

She's a girl :) Sorry I didnt notice you'd replied until now!


----------



## amylk87

ADHD in itself is open for discussion. What the doctors look at to diagnose ADHD, its just a list of things normal children do. Some examples i found online:
* Seems not to listen to what is said to him or her.
* Avoids tasks like homework that require sustained mental effort.
* Easily distracted.
* Forgetful in the course of daily activities. 
Hmm sounds like alot of children to me... I might be being biased as i'm studying social work and we get taught the social model opposed to the medical model, so when behaviour is diagnosed as a disease, it just doesnt fit right with me. 
I hope your son is OK, good luck x


----------



## tinybutterfly

diagnosing at 2 yrs old is simply rediculous

a proper diagnose starts around the age of 5, even then with caution,
and with more certainty through elementary age


----------



## tinybutterfly

diagnosing at 2 yrs old is simply rediculous

a proper diagnose starts around the age of 5, even then with caution,
and with more certainty through elementary age


----------



## louii

Have you tried looking at his diet, my DS's behaviour was influenced by certain foods.

If you feel concentration etc is an issue, Fish oils are great they make a big difference to DS.

Also what helps with him is never to springing anything on him, discussing before hand what we are doing, where we are going etc really helps.

Regards

Lou


----------



## RubyRainbows

louii said:


> Have you tried looking at his diet, my DS's behaviour was influenced by certain foods.
> 
> If you feel concentration etc is an issue, Fish oils are great they make a big difference to DS.
> 
> Also what helps with him is never to springing anything on him, discussing before hand what we are doing, where we are going etc really helps.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Lou

What types of things should i look for in his diet? He goes to daycare mon. - fri. and eats breakfast/lunch/snacks there... so i know he is getting a variety of well balanced, healthy foods. He is a bit of a picky eater... doesn't like meats or veggies. He loves fruit, cheese, cereal, milk, crackers.

I discuss with him alot beforehand of what we are going to do... or how i expect him to behave. He especially hates being rushed in the morning... having to get dressed, brush his teeth, etc and get out the door on time. He fights the hurried morning routine something awful!


----------



## RubyRainbows

tinybutterfly said:


> diagnosing at 2 yrs old is simply rediculous
> 
> a proper diagnose starts around the age of 5, even then with caution,
> and with more certainty through elementary age


I think it's "rediculous" too... but his speech therapist suggested i take him to see a child psychologist. I was shocked that she thought he needs that. I guess i just thought he was having normal "terrible two" behaviors, just a tad worse than some other kids. I was looking for thoughts, ideas, suggestions.... bc i worry the psychologist (or his daycrae teachers) would say ADHD based on the fact that he is so hyper, impulsive, destructive, grabby with peers. Especially as he starts to get into preschool soon. 

Plus i wonder, in retrospect, what parents would say older children who *are* diagnosed with ADHD may have "looked like" as toddlers.


----------



## tinybutterfly

MommyTammyPA said:


> tinybutterfly said:
> 
> 
> diagnosing at 2 yrs old is simply rediculous
> 
> a proper diagnose starts around the age of 5, even then with caution,
> and with more certainty through elementary age
> 
> 
> I think it's "rediculous" too... but his speech therapist suggested i take him to see a child psychologist. I was shocked that she thought he needs that. I guess i just thought he was having normal "terrible two" behaviors, just a tad worse than some other kids. I was looking for thoughts, ideas, suggestions.... bc i worry the psychologist (or his daycrae teachers) would say ADHD based on the fact that he is so hyper, impulsive, destructive, grabby with peers. Especially as he starts to get into preschool soon.
> 
> Plus i wonder, in retrospect, what parents would say older children who *are* diagnosed with ADHD may have "looked like" as toddlers.Click to expand...

^^ i get that last bit, but even that will be mixed, some will have had a normal toddler and some with a "normal" child will have had a wilder toddler.

as i am a child psychologists myself i'd seriously question the psychologist who diagnoses your child now,
i mean you can always go see them, something else might be wrong,
BUT in most cases it's a waste of money as they'll tell you "sorry, we can't do
much now/can't test now... you'll have to come back in a few years".

i wouldn't worry too much yet, i temporarily work in a day care now and see
alot of 2yr olds who can have quite the temper at times, i mean, if they would
all be future ADHD kids... i pity the world lol :p


----------



## Beltane

My son has ADHD and I just knew it ever since he was a toddler. He was such a high maintenance child! I think there is nothing wrong with having him seen if you are concerned. I do not medicate my son and found that as he got older, it got easier. When he started school, the teachers brought it to my attention that something was off kilter and I had him seen by a neurologist. Of course, they all tried pushing medication but I wouldn't have it. He is now 10 years old and in the mentally gifted advanced math and reading programs in school. Hang in there. It does get easier.


----------



## tinybutterfly

^^ isn't his behavior a result of his intelligence then rather than ADHD?


----------



## louii

MommyTammyPA said:


> What types of things should i look for in his diet? He goes to daycare mon. - fri. and eats breakfast/lunch/snacks there... so i know he is getting a variety of well balanced, healthy foods. He is a bit of a picky eater... doesn't like meats or veggies. He loves fruit, cheese, cereal, milk, crackers.

I found anything that has artificial sweeteners or colours would set DS off, would know by his behaviour that he had been given something.


----------



## kk1981

hi there , i thought i would post again as since my previous post my ds has started nursery, the nursery have flagged him up as having some sort of behaviour problem, although after a lenghty disscussion we found out he has been pulling the wool over their eyes on a few things. 
Although they still have concerns over his behaviour which they describe as baby like and he is lacking in any social skills.... my HV linked this to his speech delay so im totally confused now? x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

My son was diagnosed with ASD at 3 and he has alot of ADHD traits buts its hard to say which of those are asperger related etc.

Its not ridiculous, You know your son better than anyone else.

What happened with my sonw as I took him to see HV and she refurfed him. It cant harm to talk to someone. Its not the end of the world if he does have it because a diagnosis will not change him but it can help things.

I am lucky my son got diagnosed before starting school so everything was in place for him when he started.

He gets extra time to run around outside (on top of the playtimes) He also has a stress ball he can fiddle with when they have to sit still x


----------



## thisisme

amylk87 said:


> ADHD in itself is open for discussion. What the doctors look at to diagnose ADHD, its just a list of things normal children do. Some examples i found online:
> * Seems not to listen to what is said to him or her.
> * Avoids tasks like homework that require sustained mental effort.
> * Easily distracted.
> * Forgetful in the course of daily activities.
> Hmm sounds like alot of children to me... I might be being biased as i'm studying social work and we get taught the social model opposed to the medical model, so when behaviour is diagnosed as a disease, it just doesnt fit right with me.
> I hope your son is OK, good luck x


ADHD will not be diagnosed in a child till they are 6 as the behaviour before that can be seen as that of any child...however when they get to 6 and are in school full time and have a more structured routine and more is expected of them it becomes more noticble and they are 'different' to that of there peers.

my son is 6 next week and he is in the final stages of being diagnosed with ADHD but they will not give him the official diagnosis until after his 6th birthday and the only reason that has come about as his headteacher at school is also the SEN dor the school and she has expressed concerns about his behaviour.

i do feel ADHD is too often used an excuse...it isnt over diagnosed because more often than not it is a parent saying their child has it as an excuse for their behaviour.
but as a parent with an ADHD child i can assure you it is alot more longwinded and heart breaking than just an excuse.
you get to a pont as a mother that you feel a failure that youre childs behaviour must be something you are doing wrong (even if you have children who behave diff|) you feel like nothing you do makes a difference and that you really cant cope...going to the doctor is always a last resort because it makes you acknowledge that you arent coping.

but it really does make it difficult for children who genuinlly do suffer (and yes they can suffer because of it many get excluded from things because of something they cant control|) because people say oh so many kids have it....its not real...which then makes it harder for people to accept ADHD children.

*op* I can completly understand how you feel....my son was exactly the same as a 2 yr old...it doesnt isntantly mean he has ADHD as sometimes the routine of school changes their behaviour...but if it does continue dont feel like it is tyour fault these things cant always be helped :)
but in answer to your question yes 2 yrs old is too early to try for a diagnosis the doc wont even entertain the fact that its a possibility :)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

thisisme said:


> amylk87 said:
> 
> 
> ADHD in itself is open for discussion. What the doctors look at to diagnose ADHD, its just a list of things normal children do. Some examples i found online:
> * Seems not to listen to what is said to him or her.
> * Avoids tasks like homework that require sustained mental effort.
> * Easily distracted.
> * Forgetful in the course of daily activities.
> Hmm sounds like alot of children to me... I might be being biased as i'm studying social work and we get taught the social model opposed to the medical model, so when behaviour is diagnosed as a disease, it just doesnt fit right with me.
> I hope your son is OK, good luck x
> 
> 
> ADHD will not be diagnosed in a child till they are 6 as the behaviour before that can be seen as that of any child...however when they get to 6 and are in school full time and have a more structured routine and more is expected of them it becomes more noticble and they are 'different' to that of there peers.
> 
> my son is 6 next week and he is in the final stages of being diagnosed with ADHD but they will not give him the official diagnosis until after his 6th birthday and the only reason that has come about as his headteacher at school is also the SEN dor the school and she has expressed concerns about his behaviour.
> 
> i do feel ADHD is too often used an excuse...it isnt over diagnosed because more often than not it is a parent saying their child has it as an excuse for their behaviour.
> but as a parent with an ADHD child i can assure you it is alot more longwinded and heart breaking than just an excuse.
> you get to a pont as a mother that you feel a failure that youre childs behaviour must be something you are doing wrong (even if you have children who behave diff|) you feel like nothing you do makes a difference and that you really cant cope...going to the doctor is always a last resort because it makes you acknowledge that you arent coping.
> 
> but it really does make it difficult for children who genuinlly do suffer (and yes they can suffer because of it many get excluded from things because of something they cant control|) because people say oh so many kids have it....its not real...which then makes it harder for people to accept ADHD children.
> 
> *op* I can completly understand how you feel....my son was exactly the same as a 2 yr old...it doesnt isntantly mean he has ADHD as sometimes the routine of school changes their behaviour...but if it does continue dont feel like it is tyour fault these things cant always be helped :)
> but in answer to your question yes 2 yrs old is too early to try for a diagnosis the doc wont even entertain the fact that its a possibility :)Click to expand...


My nephew has official diagnosis of ADHD and he was diagnosed before 6. Someone said the same about ASD but my son was 3 when diagnosed.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Thank you girls for all the information, & your personal stories & opinions. All very insightful! I am still undecided about having him evaluated at such a young age. His behavior still continues to be excessively "hyper"... compared to the kids i work with & the kids he goes to nursery school with. I feel bad bc the kids seem to avoid him at school... and when i arrive to pick him up... the other kids always run up to me to give me reports of Jayden misbehaving. He also has been getting time-outs an awful lot at the daycare. He is very impulsive... it's like he can't help himself from dumping buckets of toys, knocking things off shelves & tables, kicking other kid's blocks over... & now he has started throwing toys & chairs which was the latest report i got from his teacher. I feel bad that he does get excluded from things like the library, community events, the park, etc. I have temporarily stopped taking him bc it's always such a disaster. Just yesterday we were at a birthday party & he refused to sit for circle time, was knocking over the soft play toys, instead of watching the puppet show he kept stealing the puppets & running away, he was opening doors he wasn't supposed, trying to knock the fire extinguisher off the wall, was opening drawers, & poked his finger in the cake! Meanwhile, all the other kids (all about the same age) were just playing in the kid's gym & following the routine of the party! I keep hoping his behavior will improve with age!


----------



## Blah11

I think doctors diagnose ADHD waaay too quickly and I really think some children who get diagnosed with it are just normal children who might be a bit more naughty than the average :shrug:


----------



## thisisme

Blah11 said:


> I think doctors diagnose ADHD waaay too quickly and I really think some children who get diagnosed with it are just normal children who might be a bit more naughty than the average :shrug:

i have to disagree sorry :( but there is an extremly long process that goes with the diagnosis, ours has been going on 18 months and the head ped is only just saying now that she believes DS1 will fulfill the critiria for diagnosis of ADHD. and thats with him having problems since he was 18 months and both his father and uncle having it.

dont get me wrong there are parents that will push for adiagnosis for the money aspect of it.
and there are an awful lot of children whos parents say they have ADHD as a way to excuse bad behaviour and a lot of this is just from reading info on the internet or that their friends kid has it, never from a doctor, ped or pschiatrist diagnosis :)

just my tuppence worth lol


----------



## Akira

In reguards to the food being an influence I fully agree. Cutting out anything with red food colouring (and perhaps the other colours as well) can have a huge difference, nothing high in sugar or salt. I would also advise getting your son allergy tested from the doctor as I have now met three different boys who have been diagnosed with gluten intolerance, stopped eating wheat and their behaviour drastically improved.

I would seriously consider letting Jayden go back to day care, as although h is playing up alot now i can often help if he see's how other children are behaving, and getting left out of trips etc can be a very powerful tool in behaviour management, as long as the teachers are onto it and quickly include him when he does behave.

We have some children like this at my work (I am an early childhood teacher) and often it does end up just being a phase. A very frustrating phase for you but I certainly wouldn't be looking into ADHD so young, not without first investigating all other possibilities.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Blah11 said:


> I think doctors diagnose ADHD waaay too quickly and I really think some children who get diagnosed with it are just normal children who might be a bit more naughty than the average :shrug:


I disagree also. For one anyone with a child that has ADHD knows it is FAR more than being "naughty"...

When people say my son is just "naughty" it infuriates me and I often advise them to do their research before putting there opinions on my sons diagnosis.

PLUS, you cant just go to the doctors and get a diagnosis. 1 doctor cannot diagnose, it has to be a long process!


----------

